# Pt/inr - Derm Doctor wants to use a machine



## smartcoder (Jul 18, 2013)

Derm Doctor wants to use a machine to check PT/INR in office. I am not sure if Derm-doctor can even bill for PT/INR. Please advice.


----------



## JessH2618 (Aug 15, 2013)

Why?  Is your doctor a surgical dermatologist and is concerned about this prior to a procedure.  Often if a patient is on medications such as coumadin they would have a cardiologist or primary doctor checking their PT/INR on a scheduled basis.  Why wouldn't he just get the results from the doctor maintaining the medication?  I work with Mohs surgeons and that is what we do.  

If it is worth while to do the PT/INR in your office, I would check with your carriers and requirements regarding labs.  Also check with state regulations.  If you do not already have a lab in your office what kind of entities do you need to go through.  I want to say you would need to check CLIA regulations, but honestly, I am not 100% sure.


----------

